# Pre-season Speedway



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, as the Speedway season starts at my closest track tonight, I thought I'd stick up my favourites from last season to get in the mood 

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









Thanks for looking, roll on the new season!

Ash


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great shots! :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very good pics. Great colour.

Chris.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Great shots indeed! :thumb: Massive Speedway fan here, have been since 1972 when I first went as a kid to the old Tilehurst track in Reading. Wolverhampton were the visitors, there was a massive and very noisy crowd, and one Ole Olsen beat the Reading number one Anders Michanek in the first heat, and took the track record with him as well... can remember it like it was yesterday  No silencers back then either  And the smell... :argie: 
Living down here now I don't get to go much anymore, not even made it to Plymouth yet  Oops, waffling again... 

Great stuff, made my day seeing those shots on here


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Maxtor said:


> Great shots! :thumb:
> 
> Maxtor.


Thanks 



ChrisJD said:


> Very good pics. Great colour.
> 
> Chris.


Thanks 



Multipla Mick said:


> Great shots indeed! :thumb: Massive Speedway fan here, have been since 1972 when I first went as a kid to the old Tilehurst track in Reading. Wolverhampton were the visitors, there was a massive and very noisy crowd, and one Ole Olsen beat the Reading number one Anders Michanek in the first heat, and took the track record with him as well... can remember it like it was yesterday  No silencers back then either  And the smell... :argie:
> Living down here now I don't get to go much anymore, not even made it to Plymouth yet  Oops, waffling again...
> 
> Great stuff, made my day seeing those shots on here


Thanks  I'm at Sheffield tonight and hopefully at Scun-thorpe (grrr, swear filter haha) with my camera (and flash  )tomorrow, I'm sure I'll post more up during the season!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Great shots indeed! :thumb: Massive Speedway fan here, have been since 1972 when I first went as a kid to the old Tilehurst track in Reading. Wolverhampton were the visitors, there was a massive and very noisy crowd, and one Ole Olsen beat the Reading number one Anders Michanek in the first heat, and took the track record with him as well... can remember it like it was yesterday  No silencers back then either  And the smell... :argie:
> Living down here now I don't get to go much anymore, not even made it to Plymouth yet  Oops, waffling again...
> 
> Great stuff, made my day seeing those shots on here


I was probably there, my dad was Phil Pratts Mechanic at the time.
Happy memories of Tilehurst, Smallmead never "did it" for me...:wave:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dont like speedway as its bikes but loving those shots! Second to last is my fave :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

neilb62 said:


> I was probably there, my dad was Phil Pratts Mechanic at the time.
> Happy memories of Tilehurst, Smallmead never "did it" for me...:wave:


:thumb: 
Smallmead didn't float my boat either and the track was always dusty and devoid of dirt it seemed.

Don't know if you've seen this, brought back a few memories for me though http://www.defunctspeedway.co.uk/reading Tilehurst.htm

Apparently there is something in the Star this week about Tilehurst as well, hopefully will be getting it tomorrow.


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Great meeting last night, it was an Elite league vs Premier league "war of the roses" match at Sheffield, we held Bell Vue to 4 points and there was a lot of close racing!

Scun-thorpe tonight for the Premier Trophy, so there'll no doubt be more shots soon!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent enjoyed those mate


----------



## postie90 (Mar 7, 2009)

All great shots, brilliant colour i wish i had time to get into photography..


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

AshD said:


> Great meeting last night, it was an Elite league vs Premier league "war of the roses" match at Sheffield, we held Bell Vue to 4 points and there was a lot of close racing!
> 
> Scun-thorpe tonight for the Premier Trophy, so there'll no doubt be more shots soon!


Just seen the Scunny shots on Talk Photography and your web site, great stuff again, but the conditions...  Love the shot of matey sliding on the deck in a cloud of steam and covered in slime :thumb: The first shot on TP, the close up of the back wheel in the pits, got me too. The lighting and the sharpness are spot on, but it, and the other pit shots on your site, also capture the pre match atmosphere building as the bikes are warmed up well. Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice pictures I'm a big fan as well been following Newcastle Diamonds for the last 25 years.

First home meeting of the season tomorrow against The Bandits and having won up there tonight we should beat them at Brough Park tomorrow


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

IanG said:


> Nice pictures I'm a big fan as well been following Newcastle Diamonds for the last 25 years.
> 
> First home meeting of the season tomorrow against The Bandits and having won up there tonight we should beat them at Brough Park tomorrow


thanks  hope your season gets off to a drier start than ours!



Multipla Mick said:


> Just seen the Scunny shots on Talk Photography and your web site, great stuff again, but the conditions...  Love the shot of matey sliding on the deck in a cloud of steam and covered in slime :thumb: The first shot on TP, the close up of the back wheel in the pits, got me too. The lighting and the sharpness are spot on, but it, and the other pit shots on your site, also capture the pre match atmosphere building as the bikes are warmed up well. Good stuff :thumb:


Thanks!  for those who aren't on talk photography, the link is:
http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=213232

I would post the photos but the swearword filter will break my links


----------

